# Can anyone guess what type of dog this is?



## mimimayers (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new here to this forum and came looking for somebodys opinion! I'm usually a spot on guesser at what type of mix a dog could be, but this little guy that showed up on my doorstep has got me stumped... I'm posting a picture, but its not the best angle to determine his body shape. It's a cute face shot though LOL. He is very short, maybe a foot at the shoulder. He's long bodied, like a daschund, but not as short legged. His legs are extremely muscular ( like a bully breed). His tail is slightly curled, but not to the extent it curls over the to of him, just a nice C shape, similar to a chi. OK, I'm counting on you memebers to come up witha reasonable guess. My guess was chi/heeler mix maybe? Or possibly shiba inu mix, not double coated though....hmmm, what ever he is he is a wonderful little guy, but he is dog tired ( pun intended) so he must have been on the run for quite some time.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

When I saw the ears (and what I can see of the body) I thought Corgi.


----------



## mimimayers (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe Corgi, thanks! That would explain his height ( or lack there of) I'll try to get another picture of him because his face is very very fox like, not at all a square snout. The angle of the picture is funny and makes him appear to have a more boxy snout than he actually does. I'm trying to determine what he is in hopes that if I can match his breed, it will be easier to find his owner. He's too sweet to have been tossed away, and his house manners are impecable....if only my own dogs were this well behaved! LOL. I'm adding a picture here of my boys, simply because I adore them. Mator the red heeler, and Moose the chocolate lab! Thanks for your help!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Your boys are adorable! When I saw your picture I thought you had attached a second photograph of the lost boy, and I thought "that really doesn't look like the same dog..." 

If you can get a shot of him standing, I'm sure I and some others will be able to help more. 

All the best with finding his owner.


----------

